# Cam seal removal/install tools?



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

Looking to buy cam seal removal and install tools for 1.8T (but I assume that they will work on most other motors too). I have been looking at baum tools, but am not sure which remover I will need... Anyone know what tool I need?


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Cam seal removal/install tools? (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

A long time ago we used a slide hammer with sheet metal screw on the tip. Don't know if that's applicable here. I remember so many thingsa you can attach to a slide hammer puller. My coworker even rigged an axle nut to pull out stubborn outter CV joints.


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: Cam seal removal/install tools? (atoson)*

That's a pretty cool idea... I was more looking for the VW tool, but I guess that would work...


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: Cam seal removal/install tools? (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

No one has the VW factory one?


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Cam seal removal/install tools? (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

Did you check the Zelenda Tools Catalog?


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: Cam seal removal/install tools? (atoson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atoson* »_Did you check the Zelenda Tools Catalog?

Never heard of it... I'll google it. Thanks! I found them on ZD mak, but there are a couple different ones and I wanted to be sure i get the right one.


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Cam seal removal/install tools? (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

Zelenda Automotive Inc. is an authorized distributor of tools for repair of VW ™ and AUDI ™ cars plus additional tools for general use. They have been in business since 1958, that is why their inventory includes over 1000 of German precision tools. They carry everything from most recent tools as well as some of which have been out of production for years. So whether you are a home owner who has a problem getting that spark plug out or a car service business, take a look and you might find what you are looking for.


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Cam seal removal/install tools? (atoson)*

I buy from these guys all the time, just compress the tensioner, remove the 4 T35 torx bolts, and then use a pick tool to pull the seals out.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...Tools


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: Cam seal removal/install tools? (mechsoldier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mechsoldier* »_I buy from these guys all the time, just compress the tensioner, remove the 4 T35 torx bolts, and then use a pick tool to pull the seals out.


I was talking about the rubber cam seals, not the cam tensioner seal. I always have trouble pulling them. Seems like they get hard after they are in there for a while... 
I'll check them out when I get home...


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Cam seal removal/install tools? (Turbo_Pumpkin)*









For installation of crankshaft pulley intermediate shaft & camshaft oil seals. 4 piece tool set.


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Cam seal removal/install tools? (atoson)*

Here's another one from Zelenda although V6 specific.








3240 SEAL EXTRACTOR
Used to remove left and right front camshaft oil seals. Used in conjunction with 2085/1 to remove left rear camshaft seal. V6 engine.









2085 SEAL PULLER - GENERAL USAGE
Remove camshaft oil seals. Replaces 10-219 and 2002.


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: Cam seal removal/install tools? (atoson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atoson* »_Here's another one from Zelenda although V6 specific.








3240 SEAL EXTRACTOR
Used to remove left and right front camshaft oil seals. Used in conjunction with 2085/1 to remove left rear camshaft seal. V6 engine.









2085 SEAL PULLER - GENERAL USAGE
Remove camshaft oil seals. Replaces 10-219 and 2002. 

That's what I was lookin for. Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

